# I Got Scammed



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like that is what has happened. I have tried contacting the guy I bought some wheels from and haven't heard from him in a couple of days. I have no wheels, and am out $190. He had great communication up until the point he got my money, and then he was silent. I made a mistake I should have known better than to do, but I sent him money using the friends and family part of Paypal. That's where he got me. I can't dispute the transaction, and he has my money. I definitely learned from this mistake, and will only be using the real service they offer from now on.

If anyone ever has any dealings with Trenton Osburn, or Trent Osburn, be very cautious, or run better yet. I know he got my number from a forum, but I don't know what his username is. He is out of Texas, from his area code, it looks like Baytown, TX maybe.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If we find out he's on here we'll definitely ban him. Call the local authorities, give them his name and number. And let them threaten him. Worked once for me.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I do need to try that. I know I was stupid for not using the purchased goods part of Paypal. Just tried to save us some time and money, and ended up costing myself both. Live and learn!


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

Man that guy got me last year. Also went by Nelson Phillips

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

I wanted to drive all the way there from Alabama to find that piece of trash


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

He got me this week to on a lift kit....he said his username was bigbrute4242 but I don't think its active. It's ok though my cousin works for fort bend sheriffs dept in tx. I told him he has to monday to pay back or he will start investigating...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

well then give srrbrute his address!!! we gotta get this guy.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hell I'm only a hour away from Baytown, makes me want to beat the brakes off him I hate hearing stuff like this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

He needs it, apparently he did the same thing on highlifter....

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

need to make a section for know a holes an keep track of them


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

If you are on Facebook PM me your info and I'll add you to Texas ATV Scene. Some folks there have more info on him. He apparently does this a lot.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

jlint1988 said:


> Hell I'm only a hour away from Baytown, makes me want to beat the brakes off him I hate hearing stuff like this
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


You better believe if I was only an hour away, or not even that close, I would be paying him a visit!


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Bumping it, for this punk..


----------

